# Clinton Township, MI *BECCA* f Pet ID: A196526



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

BECCA 

German Shepherd Dog
Large Adult Female Dog Pet ID: A196526 
Macomb County Animal Shelter, Clinton Township, MI 

This pet has been altered. 

Clinton Township, MI 
<span style="color: #FF0000">586-469-5115 </span>

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13596027

http://www.macombcountymi.gov/AnimalShelter/adoptapet.html


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

bump


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

bump


----------



## ArmyGSD (Apr 27, 2009)

*******UPDATE******

1. Shots are UTD
2. Parvo and HW Negative
3. Calm Dog No issues
4. Owner Give up
5. Appetite is still Normal, no vomiting, Diariah, ect,
6. Housebroke
7. Great with kids
8. 2 1/2 years old
9. WILL NOT BE PUT DOWN DUE TO TIME IN SHELTER

We need to find someone for this loving girl. I will foster/Rescue if I am able, sounds like a super sweet dog, I'll keep you all informed.


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

bump


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

bump


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

bump


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

bump


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

She sounds like a great dog! Can't believe someone would give such a gorgeous girl up.


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

bump


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

bump


----------



## ArmyGSD (Apr 27, 2009)

GREAT NEW BECCA GOT ADOPTED ON SATURDAY MAY 2ND......YAYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks to everyone who made this adoption possible.


----------

